# end of the road!



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

Things have not changed. Haven't had sex since the beginning of Feb. I am trying to be patient, but for how long. I have been for years. My last attempt to try to get through to him didn't work. It seems like he just said "we will work on it" to buy himself more time and to shut me up. I have changed my attitude, that has not worked either. I am just so sick of it. I don't know what to do anymore. I am thinking about telling him that i want a divorce. It is not just all about sex for me either. Our emotional connection is gone. He has pulled away from me and I have from him. He doesn't touch me what so ever. We don't ever really talk. I don't know how much longer i can take this. He doesn't understand the pain this is causing me, even though i have told him and cried about it. Then he goes on to tell me that there is something wrong with me, why?? because i want to have sex, and i need to be touched and felt loved. So then i guess there is something wrong with everyone on the ****ing planet. It has been so long since i have "felt" it. I feel alone. I really try to look at the bright side of things, but there isn't one that i can see. 

Everything i have tried has failed. The only thing left i know how to do is give up on him and us, then what?

I have no one to talk to about this. I have no friends. Well all my friends are my husbands friends too. My mother knows very little about what is going on and i want to keep it that way. There are just some things you can't talk to your mom about and this is one of those things.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Before jumping right to the threat of divorce, start acting like you are single. Start hanging out with your girlfriend more. If your husbands friends are not real friends, then get some real friends you can talk to and have fun with. Spend more time with your hobbies. Hit the gym. 

This will get your life in perspective and het you ready for single life. Or, your husband will take notice how much fun you are having and may pick it up himself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

Great advise hubby, thanks. I am going to do it!!


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/self-help-marriage-relationship-programs/18671-180.html

Its from divorce busters.


----------



## IH8theFriendZone (Mar 14, 2011)

Hubby's advice is a bullseye. I've thought many times about what "the final straw" will be (if my wife and I ever reach that unfortunate point, which I'm legitimately hopeful we will not), and I've thought that given my latest epiphany in life, that life is short and I will not be content to waste another day without doing something...anything...audacious to make the time spent breathing during that day worth it, if the final straw breaks our marriage I would simply cut the chord very quickly. But Hubby's short answer has made me reevaluate that. Plus it gives the affected person a critical component: time (even though you and others like myself have probably been dealing with our issues for a very long time). I think giving yourself time and actually taking the process of the final cut slowly and deliberately will help avoid a possible catastrophe. If you take your time during this process...the process of ending it for good, not the process of dealing with it or trying to fix it...then when it is in fact over, you'll know that it was a conclusion met in haste, but rather one reached with thorough consideration and deliberation.


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks anx for The 180. I am already doing almost everything on that list.


----------

